# Slingblade Products Application's Calculations



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Setting this topic for my own reference, specific to my yard and selected products.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

*PRODIAMINE*
 Product Label 

Split apps of 0.185oz per 1k 
(0.65oz {18.4g} total for 3.5k front yard)

_Spring - 55 degree soil temp
Spring - 70 degree soil temp
Fall - 70 degree soil temp_

*UREA*
_Spoon feedings_ @ .25lbsN/per k
.55lbs (9oz) /k 
(2lbs total Urea for 3.5k front yard)

*AMMONIUM SULFATE*
_Spoon feedings_ @ .18 lbs N/k
.875 lbs (14oz)/k
(3lbs total for 3.5k front yard)

*FERROUS AMMONIUM SULFATE:*
 FAS Thread 

For every 1K
2.0 oz of Ferrous Sulfate (0.4oz of Fe)
1.7 oz of Ammonium Sulfate
1 Gallon of Water(preferably Hot or Warm)
Avoid the iron on the leaves in summer temperatures.

*TENACITY*
 Product Label 

 Tenacity Calculator 

_2oz Rate_
.25tsp/1000k
(1 tsp total for 3.5k front yard)

* PROPICONAZOLE 14.3 Fungicide *
 Product Label 

@tbd


----------

